# WiFi Antennas



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you guys/gals using fixed mounts or temp raising on halyards?
How are you using WiFi boosters?

Pros and cons?
What has failed and what has worked for you?


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

We have been at this since 2004. WiFi has gotten longer range over that time, but unsecured WiFi has become much more rare. We have the built in WiFi in the laptop PC. It works in marinas. When it does not, we have two Alfa Network adapters - a AWUS036NH and AWUS036H that resting on the deck we can connect to the laptop with 5 meters of USB cable. As a last resort we have a ALFA Tube-U (https://www.data-alliance.net/alfa-...e-outdoor-usb-wifi-cpe-ap-w-n-type-connector/) with a 2.5 foot antenna that we hoist into the rigging on a flag halyard and connect to the laptop with a 10 meter USB extension cable.

Truthfully, we use WiFi to shore less and less as the years go by. Mostly, we now connect to the internet using a GSM cell phone functioning as a hot spot with the PC tethered to the phone by either cable or WiFi . On occasion in the SE USA and the Bahamas we put the phone into a dry box and hoist it on a flag halyard to the spreaders for better range, but usually the phone is in the cabin with us.

Our internet is basically email, Facebook, and a bit of weather, so we are not huge users. Offshore we rely on SSB for weather and on Winmor/Winlink for vital email.

Bill Murdoch
irish-eyes-to-the-bahamas.blogspot.com/


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I have a "wirie" still mounted and working but I haven't used it in a year, wifi in my area was available but slow and unreliable, range was a mile or more mounted on the push pit rail. Pretty much switched to 4G, used to have a dedicated hotspot but now just use the 4G on Ipad or use the phone as a hotspot for TV.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Check this one out! https://www.walmart.com/ip/98000G-High-Power-Wifi-Adapter-Password-Cracking-Internet-Long-Range-2000mW-Dual-Aerial-USB-Wifi-Adapter-Decoder/978093170?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=15389&adid=22222222227104728144&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=221848084214&wl4=aud-310687321802la-360534422589&wl5=9007841&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=118787840&wl11=online&wl12=978093170&wl13=&veh=sem

I used the older version for years, and I never had a problem finding unsecured Wi-Fi everywhere I went. Plus, there are loads of cities, marinas, waterside restaurants, etc... with free wi fi that does not require passwords or wep coding. The best range I was able to get was about 5 miles down in the flatlands of Florida and the Carolinas and I used a 20 foot USB Extension so I could run it up my flag halyard - worked like a champ and I posted hundreds of photos and messages on this forum using a 12 year old laptop. I also used the same laptop to stream movies, TV shows and You Tube vids.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

We had an IdeaWorks antenna from Walmart, $49.00 and it made a significant difference, well worth $49.00

I have always wanted a bullet but the cost and the degree in programming to get it to work always put me off... until now.

SailorsSolutions put together a very reasonably priced package then took the extra step and pre-programmed it. Other than running the cables it was a five minute install to get it up and running .... absolutely thrilled with it. I pick up 5 to 10 times as many signals as the antenna built into my laptop. There are not as many free signals as a few years ago but we have found quite a few in Florida with this unit which turns the whole boat into a hotspot.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

travlin-easy said:


> Check this one out! https://www.walmart.com/ip/98000G-High-Power-Wifi-Adapter-Password-Cracking-Internet-Long-Range-2000mW-Dual-Aerial-USB-Wifi-Adapter-Decoder/978093170?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=15389&adid=22222222227104728144&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=221848084214&wl4=aud-310687321802la-360534422589&wl5=9007841&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=118787840&wl11=online&wl12=978093170&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> I used the older version for years, and I never had a problem finding unsecured Wi-Fi everywhere I went. Plus, there are loads of cities, marinas, waterside restaurants, etc... with free wi fi that does not require passwords or wep coding. The best range I was able to get was about 5 miles down in the flatlands of Florida and the Carolinas and I used a 20 foot USB Extension so I could run it up my flag halyard - worked like a champ and I posted hundreds of photos and messages on this forum using a 12 year old laptop. I also used the same laptop to stream movies, TV shows and You Tube vids.
> 
> ...


Does this thing really decode the WEP keys ? if so it's steal


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

We have an Ubiquity Bullet, but haven't used it in ages because there are very few unsecured wifi routers, and most areas we go don't really use wifi anymore. Cellular connections are pretty much universal, better connections, and faster speeds.

Almost nobody uses WEP anymore because it is so easy to crack. All routers now come preconfigured with WPA at least. I don't think I have seen more than one or two WEP-protected routers in the past 3 years.

Mark


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

colemj said:


> We have an Ubiquity Bullet, but haven't used it in ages because there are very few unsecured wifi routers, and most areas we go don't really use wifi anymore. Cellular connections are pretty much universal, better connections, and faster speeds.
> 
> Almost nobody uses WEP anymore because it is so easy to crack. All routers now come preconfigured with WPA at least. I don't think I have seen more than one or two WEP-protected routers in the past 3 years.
> 
> Mark


Between Ontario and Florida our experience is quite different. Where are you ?
Another benefit we have found with the Bullet is that many marinas have very weak wifi, We always get full signal while our neighbours struggle.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> Are you guys/gals using fixed mounts or temp raising on halyards?
> How are you using WiFi boosters?
> 
> Pros and cons?
> What has failed and what has worked for you?


I'm using a hard mounted booster I got from island Time. No cons and i've been using 1.5 years and have watched many streaming video out on anchor with it.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

boatpoker said:


> Between Ontario and Florida our experience is quite different. Where are you ?
> Another benefit we have found with the Bullet is that many marinas have very weak wifi, We always get full signal while our neighbours struggle.


Between Florida and Panama - South and Central America. Bahamas right now, but heading back South and West after winter. We spend no time in marinas except to store the boat for a bit while we visit interior parts of a country or family. A year ago we spent time between the Chesapeake and Florida and had very little unsecured wifi connectivity. Definitely extremely little outside the US, and the marina hotspots that do exist are generally very slow and expensive.

Cellular connection is cheaper (than pay wifi) and more ubiquitous nowadays. Our US plan was unlimited data for $50/month. Our Bahama plan is 15GB of data for $35. Similar prices in all other countries.

I know that Comcast has the xfinity hotspots everywhere anyone has a comcast modem, but we don't have a comcast account, and I suspect few cruisers do.

Mark


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

colemj said:


> Between Florida and Panama - South and Central America. Bahamas right now, but heading back South and West after winter. We spend no time in marinas except to store the boat for a bit while we visit interior parts of a country or family. A year ago we spent time between the Chesapeake and Florida and had very little unsecured wifi connectivity. Definitely extremely little outside the US, and the marina hotspots that do exist are generally very slow and expensive.
> 
> Cellular connection is cheaper (than pay wifi) and more ubiquitous nowadays. Our US plan was unlimited data for $50/month. Our Bahama plan is 15GB of data for $35. Similar prices in all other countries.
> 
> ...


Between Toronto and West Palm (only couple nights in marinas) we never went more than 2-3 days over our three month trip south without free wifi from bars, hotels, coffee shops, a few unsecured marinas, some libraries etc.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Sitting here in Boot Key Marathon there, at least 10 Infinity or Cablewifi signals and I’m watching Netflix by using my booster. Same story lots places as I’ve come down the eastern shoreline. Last year in Bahamas I paid $20wk and the booster got enough signal to stream and provide cheap entertainment.

So having a booster is worth it to me.

But the future is going to be cellular I think. I get good cell signals in places I can’t find a WiFi access point. So since I have unlimited data I now have a miracast device to send my cell phone screen to the tv to still watch Netflix etc


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes, the xfinity AP's are everywhere, but don't you need a comcast account to access them? I don't know Cablewifi, but is it similar to xfinity?

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to believe that free WiFi is going to be a dinosaur, unless you visit the establishment to get their password, to which they hope you’ll spend a buck or two. Why let random boats, or others, jam up your bandwidth. If you need an extender to reach WiFi you use commonly, that makes sense.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Doesn’t matter if free WiFi will become a dinosaur, all that matters is if before it happens between now and then is if it is worth having awifiibooster for $200. The answer is yes plus that’s the only way to get a signal from marinas with WiFi while on moorings etc.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

colemj said:


> Yes, the xfinity AP's are everywhere, but don't you need a comcast account to access them? I don't know Cablewifi, but is it similar to xfinity?
> 
> Mark


Lots of free infinity app around as well as the cablewifiones. But all you need is to know someone with infinity to get a password. Just like once you lknow an OnSpot WiFi password you know the one for other marinas


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

colemj said:


> Yes, the xfinity AP's are everywhere, but don't you need a comcast account to access them? I don't know Cablewifi, but is it similar to xfinity?
> 
> Mark


Many cable APs broadcast their brand as well as the secondary 'Cablewifi' at least in public places.
I've found that the Cablewifi SSID AP requires connecting to a web page and logging in, whereas 
xfinity and optonline (IIRC) will allow you to save your mac address and forego that step.

I changed my bullet to use my laptop's MAC.

/ed


----------



## BillFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

It honestly would probably be cheaper to upgrade your phone to an unlimited data plan and use it as a hotspot.

BillFalls44- Idaho Carpet
IDAHO CARPET CLEANING AND RESTORATION - Idaho Falls


----------



## aenlic (Sep 14, 2017)

BillFalls44 said:


> It honestly would probably be cheaper to upgrade your phone to an unlimited data plan and use it as a hotspot.
> 
> BillFalls44- Idaho Carpet
> IDAHO CARPET CLEANING AND RESTORATION - Idaho Falls


Beware of the 'unlimited' plan.

I planned on doing just that, and purchased a Cradlepoint cellular gateway to implement said plan. (Like a hotspot, but designed to be a core part of a network.)

I brought my wireless router aboard, connected it to the gateway with an Ethernet cable, and instantly had my entire network running. Then came the rude awakening: Verizon's "Unlimited" plan has a 15GB LIMIT; after that they throttle the line down to 600kpbs. Yes, kilobits. Their defense: "Everyone else does it."

I'm now trying to use the marina's wifi for all significant downloads (I make my living in software, so this is HARD) and not depend on the wireless... but I'm also currently investigating T-Mobile's 55+ Unlimited plan, discovered courtesy of The Boat Galley. (For anyone not familiar with the site, check it out: https://theboatgalley.com/

You can use up 15GB of download with just a few Netflix movies.

Anyway, caveat emptor...

aenlic


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

So, are you watching those Netflix movies on that tiny cell phone screen, or do you have a method of outputing the video to your flat screen TV or Laptop PC?

Gary


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

I download in batches to my phone or tablet in a free/cheaper/better reception location, then when we feel like watching, stream to a nearby screen via DLNA.

Better quality result than screen casting IME.

Total usually 60-100GB / mo


----------



## aenlic (Sep 14, 2017)

travlin-easy said:


> So, are you watching those Netflix movies on that tiny cell phone screen, or do you have a method of outputing the video to your flat screen TV or Laptop PC?
> 
> Gary


The Cradlepoint is a cellular gateway; it has antennas for cell signal and an ethernet port. I chose a model with no wifi, as I'm perfectly happy with my Google OnHub router, and I plug that into the ethernet port.

The gateway can take two sim cards, but I've only used one. I may be increasing that if I switch to the T-Mobile 55+ Unlimited plan, we'll see.

Given the 15 GB per line limit on Verizon's "Unlimited" plan, I also end up tethering my laptop to my cell phone once I've started to be throttled back to 600 kpbs on the gateway.

Oh, one more thing: Verizon also has (or had) a "Beyond Unlimited" plan. Kinda like alternative facts and amps that go to 11... bleccch.

aenlic


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

travlin-easy said:


> So, are you watching those Netflix movies on that tiny cell phone screen, or do you have a method of outputing the video to your flat screen TV or Laptop PC?
> 
> Gary


On the 40" TV, we aren't savages!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> On the 40" TV, we aren't savages!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, and I thought the reason to live aboard was to get away from the activities and problems of the modern lifestyle. I don't watch television in my home, it is a complete waste of time and money. Reading books written by real people about real people, places, and things is far more beneficial to your life. I frequent a used book store here that allows me to trade any books I have back in for credit towards future purchases so my cost is less than library fines for overdue books. But, I also spend time building black powder pistols and rifles, reloading center fire ammunition to feed my collection, and messing around on the water in my canoes, kayak, and sailboat as well as camping in the mountains during the summer. When I sell my business and really retire I hope to travel by motorhome and sailboat without the crutches of modern society and visit places where I can learn about the past of humanity, warts and all.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Wow, and I thought the reason to live aboard was to get away from the activities and problems of the modern lifestyle. I don't watch television in my home, it is a complete waste of time and money. Reading books written by real people about real people, places, and things is far more beneficial to your life. I frequent a used book store here that allows me to trade any books I have back in for credit towards future purchases so my cost is less than library fines for overdue books. But, I also spend time building black powder pistols and rifles, reloading center fire ammunition to feed my collection, and messing around on the water in my canoes, kayak, and sailboat as well as camping in the mountains during the summer. When I sell my business and really retire I hope to travel by motorhome and sailboat without the crutches of modern society and visit places where I can learn about the past of humanity, warts and all.


We installed a TV 3 yrs ago (don't know why), we have not gotten around to installing an outlet for it yet. We don't stream movies. We don't need it enough to buy a "plan". Free Wifi is accessible every two days or so between Toronto and Florida. There are even a few free spots in the Abacos. We use it for email and Facebook to stay in touch with the kids and it's great for weather. Free spots are disappearing but there are enough left for our purposes without buying a phone plan in Canada (hideously expensive), the US and Bahamas..... Besides, my 1994 flip phone won't work for that anyway.


----------



## aenlic (Sep 14, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Wow, and I thought the reason to live aboard was to get away from the activities and problems of the modern lifestyle. I don't watch television in my home, it is a complete waste of time and money. Reading books written by real people about real people, places, and things is far more beneficial to your life. I frequent a used book store here that allows me to trade any books I have back in for credit towards future purchases so my cost is less than library fines for overdue books. But, I also spend time building black powder pistols and rifles, reloading center fire ammunition to feed my collection, and messing around on the water in my canoes, kayak, and sailboat as well as camping in the mountains during the summer. When I sell my business and really retire I hope to travel by motorhome and sailboat without the crutches of modern society and visit places where I can learn about the past of humanity, warts and all.


Jeepers, I'm surprised that you're frequenting this forum. Communication and dialogue (not critique) are fundamental to learning about the past, present, and future of humanity.

We're all entitled to our opinions, but please refrain from judgement of others. Each of us has our own way of 'wasting' time, friend, and our own reasons for living aboard. ;-)

Enjoy-

aenlic


----------



## BillFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

aenlic said:


> Beware of the 'unlimited' plan.
> 
> I planned on doing just that, and purchased a Cradlepoint cellular gateway to implement said plan. (Like a hotspot, but designed to be a core part of a network.)
> 
> ...


In my region verizon offers 22gb per line on *unlimited*. I dont think they slow down that much either. It may drop to 3g service if its a high traffic time of day, but i think 600kpbs is like 2g level speed. Either way, I guess what I was thinking was not using a whole lot of wi-fi, but if youre going to be streaming 4-5 hours a day then it might not be the best idea with the unlimited plan

BillFalls44- Idaho Carpet
IDAHO CARPET CLEANING AND RESTORATION - Idaho Falls


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Wow, and I thought the reason to live aboard was to get away from the activities and problems of the modern lifestyle. I don't watch television in my home, it is a complete waste of time and money...


That's a little snarky IMO. If you feel that way, why are you even bothering to read a thread on Wifi antennas?

The "activities and problems of my modern lifestyle" prevent me from having more than a few minutes of uninterrupted time when I'm at home. No TV, no books, no leisure. My boat is my refuge from all that crap, allowing me to do things I can't get to at home. I love reading when I'm there. I love watching wildlife. But my wife and I also enjoy popping in a DVD or watching some downloaded Netflix shows, which we otherwise don't get to do at home. We escape our daily lives so we can enjoy some 1960's-style leisure.

It's really kind of small of you to denigrate how others choose spend their spare time.



aenlic said:


> Beware of the 'unlimited' plan...You can use up 15GB of download with just a few Netflix movies...I'm now trying to use the marina's wifi for all significant downloads (I make my living in software, so this is HARD) and not depend on the wireless... but I'm also currently investigating T-Mobile's 55+ Unlimited plan...


Caching your videos and other large downloads before leaving Wifi reception is always a good idea. But note that virtually all of T-mobile's plans (including my $30/mo "unlimited" [email protected] data plan, which is no longer sold) offer "Binge On," which gives truly unlimited video on your phone (which you can cast to a TV if DRM doesn't block it). It's unlimited as long as you're willing to "rough it" with 480p resolution. If you override the resolution to HD within an app, you'll end up using your metered monthly bandwidth.



wsmurdoch said:


> ...we have two Alfa Network adapters - a AWUS036NH and AWUS036H that resting on the deck we can connect to the laptop with 5 meters of USB cable....


I have similar Alfa hardware, plugged into an Alfa R36 Wifi router which distributes bandwidth to every device on the boat. It has greatly improved reception at every marina I've visited (as verified by bandwidth tests). All the devices on the boat are logged into the Alfa router, so I only need to enter the marina's Wifi login credentials once in the router's web page. It greatly simplifies everything, so I don't have to go and help everyone to log in their devices when we visit somewhere new. The Alfa stuff is a good balance of economy and performance, if you don't need full weatherproof hardware. And they may have some weatherproof stuff also - I haven't found a need for it. I posted this info on another thread:



TakeFive said:


> ...As for getting a reliable Wifi signal from often sketchy marina routers, I purchased a couple of household devices (non-exterior, for use inside the boat):
> 
> First, I bought a USB amplified antenna with a number of different antenna designs for various gain levels (high gain is not always better, because high gain means directional, and boats can change direction):
> 
> ...


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> I don't watch television in my home, it is a complete waste of time and money.


To each their own, but the typically near-mindless waste of time is what makes it worth the money; it is an escape. I could easily do without movies, but, my wife enjoys this escape and I prefer not to sail alone.

Anyway, to add some value to the thread, I purchased one of these hdmi adapters with the hope of viewing the phone on the big screen. Turns out all the premium content i viewed were license restricted so they could not be 'upsized'.

/ed


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I have used an Alfa AWUS036H in the USA and Eastern Caribbean for years. With the little 6 inch internal aerial I would get up to a mile. With the remote 18 inch aerial mounted in the rigging I would get as much as 5 miles at night. ** Union Island to the Tobago Cays]

The Alfa unit is often 'repackaged' into a waterproof box and sold for very inflated prices.

I bought a couple of spares when Alfa stopped that model. 

I know of other users who get good results with the current Alfa products.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

boatpoker said:


> We had an IdeaWorks antenna from Walmart, $49.00 and it made a significant difference, well worth $49.00
> 
> I have always wanted a bullet but the cost and the degree in programming to get it to work always put me off... until now.
> 
> SailorsSolutions put together a very reasonably priced package then took the extra step and pre-programmed it. Other than running the cables it was a five minute install to get it up and running .... absolutely thrilled with it. I pick up 5 to 10 times as many signals as the antenna built into my laptop. There are not as many free signals as a few years ago but we have found quite a few in Florida with this unit which turns the whole boat into a hotspot.


We got the Bad Boy radio wifi unit and the unleashed to make a hot spot and were happy enough with it. The radio unit (most think it is an antenna, but it is not) died and we bought the Bullet and it plugged right into the Bad Boy system w/o any problems.
Don't be put off by the Bullet set up stories; they are a bit of an exaggeration. Anyway, the unit works fairly well up to about 3 km, but obviously slows down quite a bit as the distance increases.
But this is not a little receiver antenna and it functions quite differently. I doubt that those $49.99 antennas would work in a crowded anchorage in the third world, but since I know no one who uses one out here I can't say for certain. 
We're far enough out that there are days when an island like Bequia has regular island wide wifi outages, so the best receiver is of little use. Perhaps up in civilization, one need not spend the money on a Bullet, but I do like my Netflix when I can get it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

as we drift off topic let me post the answer to original question

if not for my wifi booster I wouldn't be posting this

in the end it doesn't matter what you use the internet for, if you are going to want it then a wifi booster is worth the money in my experience


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

The original post was...



RegisteredUser said:


> *Are you guys/gals using fixed mounts or temp raising on halyards?*
> How are you using WiFi boosters?
> Pros and cons?
> What has failed and what has worked for you?


We have not talked much about about permanent vs. temporary installations.

I chose temporary and USB thinking that the technology would, like all things computer, rapidly evolve with anything current becoming quickly obsolete... and let's face it, I chose temporary because I am cheap and lazy.

I am using (post no. 2) one of two of the tiny Alfa network adapters with their little 6 inch antennas for close in targets or an Alfa Tube U with a 12dB Alfa omni-directional antenna at anchor for more distant targets.

The little network adapters (a AWUS036NH and a AWUS036H) rest on the nav desk beside the computer, on the deck, or on top of the boom. A 5m USB cable comes thru the companionway to the laptop when they are outside. At times I have put a plastic bag over the things to protect them from the weather.

The Alfa Tube U and its antenna go up to the spreader on a flag halyard or perhaps most of the way to the mast top on on a proper halyard. A 10m USB cable brings its signal down to the laptop.

The laptop can function as a hotspot if I want to share the internet access with others on the boat, so I have not bothered with a router.

We are light internet users. We have never streamed a movie. We just check the email, take a look at friends and family on facebook, do a little shopping, copy the weather, write in my wife's blog, and look for help fixing broken things. My guess is over the last 10 years our use has been 5% in marinas or boatyards and 95% at anchor.

What are the rest of you doing? Permanent or temporary installations?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Wow, and I thought the reason to live aboard was to get away from the activities and problems of the modern lifestyle. I don't watch television in my home, it is a complete waste of time and money. Reading books written by real people about real people, places, and things is far more beneficial to your life. I frequent a used book store here that allows me to trade any books I have back in for credit towards future purchases so my cost is less than library fines for overdue books. But, I also spend time building black powder pistols and rifles, reloading center fire ammunition to feed my collection, and messing around on the water in my canoes, kayak, and sailboat as well as camping in the mountains during the summer. When I sell my business and really retire I hope to travel by motorhome and sailboat without the crutches of modern society and visit places where I can learn about the past of humanity, warts and all.


Pretty judge mental of others don't you think. From the top of your mountain there you seem very hypocritical . It's ok to use modern tech such as online forums, wi fi and whatever you do to make your money. Admirable that you are going to give it up for your dream of retirement. I suggest though you walk the walk... Give up the RV that's a modern day convince and a huge carbon footprint. I suggest you either try a horse and maybe we will catch you in a Conestoga wagon plying the back trails of the country . I mean really give it all up.

TV for me is also a form of education. Why not watch the Discovery channel, once in a while. The Smithsonian Channel, the History Channel. There's nothing wrong with a good book. I read a lot also . Actually I prefer to read on my IPad where I can store multi books and it doesn't waste space. And like Take 5 when we travel for weeks at a time my wife and I like to stream watch a good movie.

Each to his own I say though. Never would I think of putting myself in the position of the TV or what's good for all police like you have. Do what's you is best for yourself, save you judgement of what others do for themselves.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

We have a permanently mounted Bullet for wifi. Wifi technology doesn't really change quickly, and the gear is inexpensive enough to change it out every 10yrs if necessary to keep up.

But like I mentioned earlier, we haven't used wifi in ages, and don't even find wifi available in most of the areas we visit. I think once last year, when we had an opportunistic open router that provided decent speed.

We use cellular almost exclusively, and will send our phone or mifi hotspot in a plastic box up to the spreaders on a flag halyard for challenging areas/distances.

Mark


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Those doing long runs of USB cables would be well advised to use an active repeater instead of a passive extension cable. I have one of these and it works well. There's a newer USB 3.0 version also:

https://store.rokland.com/products/...epeater-extension-cable-type-a-male-to-female


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Wow, and I thought the reason to live aboard was to get away from the activities and problems of the modern lifestyle. I don't watch television in my home, it is a complete waste of time and money. Reading books written by real people about real people, places, and things is far more beneficial to your life. I frequent a used book store here that allows me to trade any books I have back in for credit towards future purchases so my cost is less than library fines for overdue books. But, I also spend time building black powder pistols and rifles, reloading center fire ammunition to feed my collection, and messing around on the water in my canoes, kayak, and sailboat as well as camping in the mountains during the summer. When I sell my business and really retire I hope to travel by motorhome and sailboat without the crutches of modern society and visit places where I can learn about the past of humanity, warts and all.


Wow, what an astonishing post!
I have two daughters and a couple of grandchildren. My wife has a mother, numerous close relatives and friends. Never mind we have a business to run. Just because we are livaboards does not mean we must wrap ourselves up in cotton balls and exclude everybody who isn't within shouting distance.
I sailed far and wide long before the internet or cell phones. Communication could take months between us and family. Business was done by telex machine. On a really good day, with the most modern of equipment, connecting with friends and family still succeeded or failed because of something known as propagation.
*Reading books written by real people about real people, places, and things is far more beneficial to your life.* Please refrain from telling me what you think is far more beneficial to my life. We are not that close.


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> Those doing long runs of USB cables would be well advised to use an active repeater instead of a passive extension cable. I have one of these and it works well.


I have tried plugging two 5m passive USB cables together to make a 10m cable and also tried an active 10m cable to reach my Alfa network adaptors. The active cable works better. Pay attention to the size of the power wires in the cable if you can find the data. I imagine bigger is better.

I tried a 10m ethernet cable with USB adapters (extenders) at each end operated on 12V. It was no better than the the active USB cable. It was also not waterproof.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Capta: Next time I will remember to add "in my opinion" to my statements so you don't have to get your panties in a knot. I don't control anyone's life, just adding my thoughts concerning my experiences. I know that alternative opinions are not very welcome on this board but that has never offended my yet.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Capta: Next time I will remember to add "in my opinion" to my statements so you don't have to get your panties in a knot. I don't control anyone's life, just adding my thoughts concerning my experiences. I know that alternative opinions are not very welcome on this board but that has never offended my yet.


Your opinions are welcome on here, as far as I'm concerned, but I am uncomfortable when any of us seem to tell others what to think. I understand your statement was a typo, and can appreciate your point of view, even if I do not subscribe. 
I endeavor only to impart information or my own opinion, but at times I'm certain, in my excitement, I also overextend. For that I apologize in advance and after the fact.


----------



## John Casey (Mar 3, 2014)

wsmurdoch said:


> Truthfully, we use WiFi to shore less and less as the years go by. Mostly, we now connect to the internet using a GSM cell phone functioning as a hot spot with the PC tethered to the phone by either cable or WiFi . On occasion in the SE USA and the Bahamas we put the phone into a dry box and hoist it on a flag halyard to the spreaders for better range, but usually the phone is in the cabin with us.
> 
> Our internet is basically email, Facebook, and a bit of weather, so we are not huge users. Offshore we rely on SSB for weather and on Winmor/Winlink for vital email.
> 
> ...


Agree. We have a Rogue Wave and have only used cell data while in FL and The Bahamas.

Great idea to hoist the phone!


----------

